# Maytag oven locked



## 4acres (Mar 13, 2014)

Call Whirlpool/Maytag and ask for tech support. 800-253-1301. There is a TSB (technical service bulletin) for lock mechanism/wire damage during self clean on some electric models. I have seen the wires melt to the cabinet so don't waste much time troubleshooting.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

As noted in my post I did call Maytag's help line and all the lady could tell me was that the error code indicated that one or both of the door locks were not unlocked. Heck, we knew that, we just need to know how to get the two door locks unlocked and the entire unit to work again. I'll give them another call and see IF they will admit to a TSB on this issue and if this unit is covered under this TSB. Thanks for the info 4acres.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if you turned the breaker off to the ovens if it would release the locks and reset the unit?


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

It won't unlock for op. Quick search tells me its a gear motor for the lock mechanism. You're going to have to pull it out, pull the sides/top off and locate the locking mechanism and try to pull the motor off so you can manually release it. 

Just ensure its unplugged. If there are wires melted like said above the case has the potential to be live. 

It's either that our call the local repair man.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

@"BigJim": I did turn the breaker off to this unit for about twenty (20) minutes and nothing happened, but I appreciate the thought. @"Protocol": I'm not really wanting to go that deep into the unit but I may have to and I will ensure all that the breaker would be turned OFF and the power checked before I go into this unit. I don't like the melted wiring scenario for sure. I did find a manual by searching and it tells me to push two of the buttons, maybe "Bake" and "Broil" at the same time for three seconds and the main smart board should reset. I'm just having a problem getting my 'puter to print the pages that I need. There are eighty-five (85) pages to this online manual and I think I only need five (5) of them. Another thought by the neighbors is that this unit is ten (10) years old, a local reputable repair shop charges $80/hour to come out for this plus any parts, and they don't need two (2) ovens. So they just may go out and buy a new range/oven unit @ $500. One thing for sure- -IF they do buy a new unit I will get the old one to "reverse engineer" it and find out how things on it work. That's how I've learned a lot over the years.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you will be able to access the lock mechanism from the rear of the range. Take the back off and I think you will see the mechanism and a couple of rods, once you get it unlocked you will have to replace the door lock mechanism.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Finally we have the problem resolved. I found a link "www.manualslib.com" where I found the manual for this particular Maytag Gemini product. Following the instructions we turned the breaker OFF for at least one minute, turned the breaker back on, within five (5) minutes she pushed the "Cancel" and "Broil" buttons for the top oven at the same time and held them down until the "F9-2" code disappeared. That solved the top oven door problem. By doing this same routine for the bottom oven all is well now. I have a coconut cake coming tomorrow. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thurman said:


> Finally we have the problem resolved. I found a link "www.manualslib.com" where I found the manual for this particular Maytag Gemini product. Following the instructions we turned the breaker OFF for at least one minute, turned the breaker back on, within five (5) minutes she pushed the "Cancel" and "Broil" buttons for the top oven at the same time and held them down until the "F9-2" code disappeared. That solved the top oven door problem. By doing this same routine for the bottom oven all is well now. I have a coconut cake coming tomorrow. Thanks for the help.


Oh hey, you need to email me a slice of that cake. :yes:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Why do the doors lock on an oven? Is it some sort of safety feature? If so, what?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

The doors lock for cleaning because of the extreme (someone will ask "how extreme?"...and I don't know, lol) temperatures.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Typical would be around 900F.


----------

